# Electric Shavers



## SineWave (11 Sep 2005)

Looking at buying a first electric shaver (male).

From experience, can anyone recommend one, or more to the point what brands/models to stay away from?

Thanks


----------



## michaelm (12 Sep 2005)

This is not the answer you're looking for but I would say don't get one as they're rubbish.  I have previously had two bought for me as presents and gave up on both very quickly.  If you must get one then ensure it runs of the mains not batteries.


----------



## Carpenter (12 Sep 2005)

Would you believe I'm still using the first battery operated Phillips Phillishave I got when I started shaving more than 20 years ago !  Must be a record!  This is not out of any frugal necessity, it just happens that it works, is light and is easily carried when travelling!  I had got a present of a Remington cordless some years back but found it disappointing and it didn't last more than a couple of years, then I started using the Gilette/ Mach razors etc but found them very harsh on the skin and very expensive as well.  So I resurrected the trusty Phillishave and swear by it!


----------



## podgerodge (12 Sep 2005)

In total agreement with Carpenter. I'm still using Philishave's after 20 years - purely out of laziness - it's not as close as a razor but that don't bother me.

Also bought a Remington a few years back - never again.

the 3 headed Philishaves are the best - pay a little extra for the models that have a "7 minute" quickcharge and also a full charge and of course also work on mains. Then you are sorted for all occasions.  Battery life on my Philishave keeps me going for a week by the way.


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Sep 2005)

This post on Best electric shaver from the key post on Razor Blades - Shaving might be useful.


----------



## SineWave (12 Sep 2005)

Cheers for the feedback. 

Michaelm, unfortunately it looks like I must get one as I have developed an ingrown hair issue over the last few years.

Any solutions welcomed.........


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Sep 2005)

See advice from VHI on


----------



## michaelm (13 Sep 2005)

SineWave said:
			
		

> Michaelm, unfortunately it looks like I must get one .......


Knock yourself out SineWave but don't say I didn't warn you


----------



## docallag (13 Sep 2005)

You can't go wrong with a Philishave. I recently replaced my first one (had it for ten years) and all I can say is spend that little extra, it makes all the difference. If you get a good quality three headed one you'll have it for years.


----------



## IrishGunner (19 Jun 2007)

In the market for a new Electric razor

This post goes back to 05 

So any recommendations on what to buy and where to buy either online or of any merchant shop


----------



## z108 (19 Jun 2007)

I'd suggest a three headed Philishave rechargeable model. Theres an entry level one about 70/80 euro in ireland. I got mine in Germany for about 10 euro cheaper than I've seen it here. 
The basic requirement for me is * three heads*, a *trimmer *on the side and *rechargeability* 

More expensive ones have built in moisturisers and are waterproof but I dont think its good value as the price leaps up if you go beyond the basic requirements.

I've noticed with Philishave the first thing to go is the plastic connectors around the cutting blade or some weak part of the head itself. The circular blades can be replaced (new ones were about 10 euro in Germany, I dont know what they are here) and the motor will work indefinitely so when cleaning them its important to be gentle  if tapping the waste out otherwise the plastic connector can crack due to fatigue and you will pay over the odds to have it replaced because it can mean replacing the whole head. If you protect the plastic connector parts which hold the blades in then Philishave should last for years and years.


----------



## gianni (19 Jun 2007)

a bit off topic... but does anyone know if these type of razors (ie Philishave electric) can be carried on a flight as hand luggage ?

ta


----------



## dawnsurprise (19 Jun 2007)

yes, they can. my husband bought one in the duy free a few weeks ago and took it in his hand luggage no problem!  saved us bringing shaving foam... he uses nothing else now!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (20 Jun 2007)

have a Philips Philishave HQ8894 for a couple of years now. was expensive but the best shave with an electric lad I have ever had.


----------



## Firefly (20 Jun 2007)

I have a Remington and find it fine. Hated the hassle factor of the wet shave


----------



## Daragh300 (20 Jun 2007)

I had awful trouble with my skin until i purchased a Remington MS2390 Titanium Washable & Rechargeable Shaver
It cost around €40. After a year a new foil and cutters only cost €10 from ebay. Much cheaper over a year than any Gilette Wet shave kit and much easier to use. 
The first fortnight of using any electric shaver is a bit difficult but once you face adjusts its grand.


----------



## europhile (19 Sep 2007)

I bought himself a Remington Intercept a couple of years ago he's only just got the nerve up to tell me it's completely crap, so want to buy another one - is a Philishave three-head still the best?  Any particular model?


----------



## bigjoe_dub (20 Sep 2007)

i have been using a Philishave rechargeable 8894  (was top of the range) for the last 3 years.  top shaver.  one charge lasts about a month. (3 shaves per week) it is waterproof and james bond used it as well.  there is a new model out now.  would recommend big time.


----------



## europhile (30 Sep 2007)

I was looking at Phillishaves today.  The most recent model is the Arcitec and costs €370.  I ask you.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (1 Oct 2007)

there are different models, ie 1095 and 1075.

you would pick them up much cheaper on ebay.  they look dead sexy.


----------

